# if possible install sound blaster x-fi mb5 in usb 7.1 logitech?



## sifupepe (Sep 7, 2017)

i have usb souncard 7.1 logitech of my headshet G430  and i want install sound blaster x-fi mb5 in this card, but if possible? i try with modified drivers of realtek hd  and the sofwtare x-fi mb5 and nothing happend.

thank you for the answer.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 7, 2017)

USB headphones are recognized by system as new soundcard. Extra software won't work here unless it's DFX or Bongiovi Audio enhancers that work with any audio system. X-Fi MB will only work with onboard audio it came with.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 7, 2017)

If u can get any information about the audio chip that Logitech have used in their usb audio adapter and the one u r using and be sure it's a Realtek chip inside there, it might be possible to actually get a modded driver to work.

I dunno if a program like Aida64 can help u out here under "Multimedia-->PCI / PnP Audio" it shows all the listed audio chips that are connected to your computer even without having any drivers installed this is really handy if u have a OEM manufactured pc u need drivers for the manufacture don't provide if u want to run a newer OS.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2017)

Because it's a USB headset it's "self contained" the sound solution on the motherboard or dedicated card have no "connection" with it at all. You wouldn't need to use the 3.5 mm adapter plugged directly into your sound source to use the software your trying to use. Doing that you will lose the 7.1 "tricks" as it's in the USB/software. Using the 3.5mm will let you do what you want to do but it will, only be the analogue stereo headset it really is you would have to use whatever "surround" solutions the X-Fi or Realtek offers


----------



## sifupepe (Sep 7, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> If u can get any information about the audio chip that Logitech have used in their usb audio adapter and the one u r using and be sure it's a Realtek chip inside there, it might be possible to actually get a modded driver to work.
> 
> I dunno if a program like Aida64 can help u out here under "Multimedia-->PCI / PnP Audio" it shows all the listed audio chips that are connected to your computer even without having any drivers installed this is really handy if u have a OEM manufactured pc u need drivers for the manufacture don't provide if u want to run a newer OS.



thank you for the answer, windows say is a generic usb soundcard and this is the image of my system


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 7, 2017)

@sifupepe if u want to attach pictures please do it in a bigger size so it's readable


----------



## sifupepe (Sep 7, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @sifupepe if u want to attach pictures please do it in a bigger size so it's readable



sorry this is a bigger imagen


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2017)

It's simple you want to use any other sound source you need to use the 3.5mm and plug it into your onboard sound jacks not USB


----------

